# Knicks To Sign Timofey Mozgov



## 29380

> DraftExpress Russian center Timofey Mozgov will sign a three year, 9.7 million dollar contract with the New York Knicks. Knicks will pay Khimki 500k USD.


http://twitter.com/DraftExpress/status/18238855118


----------



## bball2223

He looks like he is a nice pick and roll player. Like to see a couple clips of blocking shots and rebounding from him. How big is he? He could possibly be a nice piece off the bench.


----------



## 29380

7'1"


----------



## Maldito21

Very interesting. Top video 3 out of the 4 rebounds, his timing was way off. He had 2 blocked shots in the top video and they both looked like fouls. He looks athletic though, seems to get high above the rim. How old is he?


----------



## 29380

His last name translates into brains.


----------



## 29380

Maldito21 said:


> Very interesting. Top video 3 out of the 4 rebounds, his timing was way off. He had 2 blocked shots in the top video and they both looked like fouls. He looks athletic though, seems to get high above the rim. How old is he?


He's 23 years old.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Stiff city! This dude looks like Slavko Vranes little brother (7-6 player we took in the 2003 draft that never amounted to squat).


----------



## knickstorm

TwinkieFoot said:


> Stiff city! This dude looks like Slavko Vranes little brother (7-6 player we took in the 2003 draft that never amounted to squat).


haha that was a bad draft, no one amounted to anything, sweetney, lampe, vranes, at least he got paid the least.


----------



## 29380

Footage from a friendly tournament vs Greece & Croatia:









Vs Greece in 09:


----------



## Kiyaman

*The truth is* ..... all Mozgov highlight videos show he is a NBA project. 
Mozgov is a big strong body in the paint which will need a bigman coach on the 
side line to guide him for the next two seasons. 
I'd rather kept Jordan Hill (and resign Earl Barron). 

The Wolves headcoach Rambis, would rather have Darko at center than Jefferson. Funny right? 
Here is something more funny, Dantoni DNP Russian Darko throughout the 2009-10 season for an inferior comment Darko made about the Italy team when Darko was playing proffesional ball in Russia. 
Donnie Walsh signing a Russian center Mozgov for Dantoni's 2010-11 roster for what reason? 
to sit in Dantoni's dog-house? or for Dantoni to prove he is not prejudice by giving a raw Mozgov playingtime? It's just to funny for comment. I will compare Mozgov vs 
Darko/Hill/and Barron this season.


----------



## seifer0406

I think he's going to be like a more athletic version of Rasho Nesterovic, which isn't all that bad. A solid role player that can play 20-25 min for you giving you defense and rebounding.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

I been watching a little of Mazgov in these FIBA games and I've been somewhat intrigued by him. He is without a doubt a project, one that I assume will see limited time this year, but has the ability to be a key contributor in the future. He has a soft touch that gives him range out to about 15ft, is relatively athletic and does not seem intimidated by contact (albiet he is playing against lesser players physically). 

On the down side, he seems particularly uncoordinated and just plain inexperienced. I like his hustle defensively but his fundamentals are clearly lacking. He'll definitely be susceptible to reverse pivots since he has a tendency to overplay the initial move/play, which often leaves him out of position to be that buffer between his man and the basket. He also appears to be poor at sealing his man off when attempting to muscle in layups. He got his **** thrown by a Chinese player a foot shorter than him and just plain blew another opportunity. Both flaws could effectively be addressed in one season though so I'm not overly concerned with him. I think a more proper comparison for him than Nesterovic would be Mikki Moore who had many of the same strengths and weaknesses on the court.


----------



## twolves07

He can be a good player for the knicks system.But will probaly get almost all his points on pick and rolls and dunks but that is ok. He seems to be fairly athletic.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

twolves07 said:


> He can be a good player for the knicks system.But will probaly get almost all his points on pick and rolls and dunks but that is ok. He seems to be fairly athletic.


Agreed completely, which is why I compared him to Mikki Moore. If you run him in those pick and rolls, I could see him having a similar impact as Moore did his first season with the Nets.


----------



## Da Grinch

i dont think mozkov is very skilled at all ...but he plays hard, is rather long and converts quickly in 1 motion off of passes in the lane.

i see him as a spot player at best to start the season but he has starter potential...he actually reminds me alot of turiaf...just bigger and less experienced.


----------



## twolves07

TwinkieFoot said:


> Agreed completely, which is why I compared him to Mikki Moore. If you run him in those pick and rolls, I could see him having a similar impact as Moore did his first season with the Nets.


 I like that comparision I believe he has more potential career wise at least then Mikki Moore's career ended up being. Maybe a little more scoring, but who knows ya know.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Dukes reminds me of Robert Swift, but with better coordination. His jumper is horrendous.


----------



## 29380

18 pts vs Greece


----------



## Wilmatic2

Knicks4life said:


> 18 pts vs Greece


Sofo getting abused and ignoring defense, no wonder this fool don't wanna play in the NBA.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

> A Knicks official says that Mozgov, the 7-1 rookie from St. Petersburg, Russia, has been impressive during voluntary training sessions in Greenburgh and that coach Mike D’Antoni is already considering starting Mozgov alongside Amar’e Stoudemire, Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler and Raymond Felton.
> Of course, the Knicks would also be taking a gamble that Mozgov can quickly adjust to the physical nature of the NBA game as well as to a new country and culture.
> 
> “We have to see how he adapts to the NBA game, but at 7-1, 270 pounds, he’s maybe our most athletic guy, that runs, that’s a great guy, that has great hands and knows how to play,” D’Antoni said. “I’m happy with him and excited about the possibility. We have a lot of guys we should be excited about the possibilities.”


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2010/09/24/2010-09-24_timofey_mozgov_emerging_as_knicks_starting_center_while_donnie_walsh_mulls_eddy_.html?r=sports


----------



## Pacers Fan

Adjusting to the physical nature of the NBA game my ass. The Russian game is more physical than most foreign countries, which are already more physical than the NBA. Dude should be just fine as long as he gets out of Amar'e's way on offense, and rebounds and plays solid D.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

http://www.twitvid.com/DBINA

Mozgov working on his post game with Herb.


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

> FisolaNYDN The Russian is coming, the Russian is coming. Timofey Mozgov expected to start Wednesday vs. Boston. Shaq, consider yourself warned.


http://twitter.com/FisolaNYDN


----------



## Phyr

Mozgov is going to be a very exciting player for the Knicks this season. I watched alot of FIBA this summer and he looked excellent for Russia. I hope Shaq enjoys the running on Wednesday.


----------



## 29380

> Mike D'Antoni said that rookie Timofey Mozgov is very likely to be the Knicks' starting center to begin the season.
> 
> Mozgov, Amar'e Stoudemire, Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler and Raymond Felton are the presumed starters when the season opens next week.
> 
> D'Antoni called that lineup "pretty safe right now."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...n_to_be_knicks_starting_center/#ixzz12rCb8og0


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If Mozgov actually pans out, the Knicks might be a pretty deep team.

Felton...Douglas
Chandler...Mason Jr.
Gallinari...Azubuike
Amare...Randolph
Mozgov...Turiaf


----------



## Truknicksfan

I really like Mozgov and his game, and loves that it put Amare in the 4, his natural postion.


----------



## 29380

> After playing well last 2 of 3 games and defending Elton Brand well Friday, Timofey Mozgov back in NYK starting lineup Sunday vs. 76ers.


http://twitter.com/bergenadamek


----------



## Truknicksfan

Knicks need some type of spark, they have not been playing well as of late.


----------

